# Corn Snake Feed Wrong Way Round?



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

My new corn snake took her first pinky yesterday but ate it the wrong way round? 

Does it really matter?
She seems to be fine?


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

what do you mean the wrong way round :|

there is no right way for a snake to eat its prey.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wouldn't worry about it my 2yr old corn takes 90% of her mice rear end first, always has since she was a hatchling


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

Snakes eat there prey head first?

She ate it the other way round


----------



## kevinevans (Jul 29, 2009)

mine does it all the time. dw about it


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks, i was just wondering??


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

one of my corns tried to take a pinky middle first :lol2: then worked it round to head first:lol2:


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

piercingqueen said:


> one of my corns tried to take a pinky middle first :lol2: then worked it round to head first:lol2:


 :lol2: Yeh thats what mine tried to do but then worked it round to rear first lol


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

i just wish mine would eat, :gasp:


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, how old is she?


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom1928 said:


> Sorry to hear that, how old is she?


about 3 months, I only had her a week, she was due to feed on sat but aint yet. not to worried just still getting used to it all. shes gone slightly grey down the sides so I think she might be due for a shed


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

linzii said:


> about 3 months, I only had her a week, she was due to feed on sat but aint yet. not to worried just still getting used to it all. shes gone slightly grey down the sides so I think she might be due for a shed


I've had mine since Thursday, i fed her yesterday and she took it straight away!


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom1928 said:


> I've had mine since Thursday, i fed her yesterday and she took it straight away!


ok ok, show off. I just tried her again. heated the pinkie up with a hairdryer this time see if that works. at least she didnt run away from it like last time the big whimp :lol2:


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

linzii said:


> ok ok, show off. I just tried her again. heated the pinkie up with a hairdryer this time see if that works. at least she didnt run away from it like last time the big whimp :lol2:


lool its my first snake aswell, so i was really happy, have you tried slitting the brain of the pinky? Apperently it gives of a chemical that the snake is attracted to?? hope that helps! where do you feed her?


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

i know, i read that. i hope she takes it though. i really dont want to split the brain. shes lives in the kitchen. so once i feed her i go in and shut the door so shes not disturbed.


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

i was also gonna suggest, do you know where she was fed before you had her e.g in a small RUB or in her viv?


----------



## guysim (Jun 9, 2009)

i just got a corn taht hadnt eaten for months, what i did was warmed the rat pup up in boiling water...in a bag so didnt get wet so it was almost boiling to the touch brained it and then put it in with the snake who was already in live food tub ( the snake is 2ft) so you get that it needs to be in a small tub so it has nowere else to go! hope this helps


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks, shes having a good look at it but no nibbles yet. will check again in a few hours. hopefull she would have ate it then. heres hoping. thanks guys


----------



## guysim (Jun 9, 2009)

not a problem i have got a 3 week old corn who is still not eating, currently trying leaving her in tub untouched for 3days in the viv and then putting pinkie in with her.....find they eat best in the evning as this is hen they are nore active.


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

guysim said:


> not a problem i have got a 3 week old corn who is still not eating, currently trying leaving her in tub untouched for 3days in the viv and then putting pinkie in with her.....find they eat best in the evning as this is hen they are nore active.



thanks hunny bunch, will let you know. i so dont wanna have to brain. i only just gonna used to the idea that i have dead mice in my freezer


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeh i fed mine evening time, i woke her up a little bit before just giving it to her! I fed her in a small tub that i had. she looked around for a few seconds then smelt the mouse and started feeding!


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

AH HA! Brained it and she ate straight away. next time I'll try the evening though.


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

linzii said:


> AH HA! Brained it and she ate straight away. next time I'll try the evening though.


:2thumb: Yay good to hear! it could be because she was a bit more awake aswell! im happy for you lol. By the way your corn looks identical to mine lol hopefully ill have pics soon.

The only downside now is that you cant handle her for a good 24 hours lol


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

i had a play this morning so its ok. might mean I will actually do some house work now :lol2:


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

:lol2: good old women


----------



## guysim (Jun 9, 2009)

aw im chuffed for you, braining isnt as bad either is it!? just me left to get mine to feed ....persistance over comes resistance!!


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks guys. no wasnt so bad. just used the tongs to keep it held down and used a knife that we dont use for family meals.


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

good luck with your snake in the future keep me posted on how she is lol, hopefully ill get some pics of mine soon most likely tomorrow!


----------



## Snake-Assault (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the problem is more if the snake is unable to swallow it because the front legs get stuck at the side of the mouth, so as long as he has swallowed it I shouldn't think there would be a problem. 
My royal took a mouse once sideways, ended up folding it in half to eat it! lol stupid thing!


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Tom1928 said:


> My new corn snake took her first pinky yesterday but ate it the wrong way round?
> 
> Does it really matter?
> She seems to be fine?


Don't worry about it, a couple of mine have done / still do this. As long as they're eaing fine there's no problem.



piercingqueen said:


> one of my corns tried to take a pinky middle first :lol2: then worked it round to head first:lol2:


Always funny to watch them doing this. I swear they can look confused lol.


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

derek n said:


> Don't worry about it, a couple of mine have done / still do this. As long as they're eaing fine there's no problem.
> 
> 
> Always funny to watch them doing this. I swear they can look confused lol.


 lmao i thought so too!


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

its been a few days since i fed her now, i handled her last night and the pinky has been digested perfectly!:lol:


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

i had amy out last night 2. she was a bit nervous at first coz i aint held her in a couple of days but she was fine after a min or 2.


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

linzii said:


> i had amy out last night 2. she was a bit nervous at first coz i aint held her in a couple of days but she was fine after a min or 2.


Exactly the same with me, she was already active when i picked her up but at first sh ealways wants to get away under a bit of wood or something like that, once ive got her shes fine!


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom1928 said:


> Exactly the same with me, she was already active when i picked her up but at first sh ealways wants to get away under a bit of wood or something like that, once ive got her shes fine!



amy out now and currently tring yet again to get into my bra, hubby been teaching her some tricks


----------



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

linzii said:


> amy out now and currently tring yet again to get into my bra, hubby been teaching her some tricks


lol wouldnt mind seeing some pics of that lol


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom1928 said:


> lol wouldnt mind seeing some pics of that lol


cheeky for a man born in 1928, better watch that ticker of yours


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

guysim said:


> aw im chuffed for you, braining isnt as bad either is it!? just me left to get mine to feed ....persistance over comes resistance!!


Not just you.... Ive got 2 new baby corns - 1 fed the other one wont.... although she did have a bite at it this evening and split its guts open, then left it again and spilt all her water everywhere!

So I gave her clean paper in a clean tub (inside the faunarium) and put the remains of the pinkie in there with her..... so fingers crossed for both of us! :2thumb:


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

BluesBoo said:


> Not just you.... Ive got 2 new baby corns - 1 fed the other one wont.... although she did have a bite at it this evening and split its guts open, then left it again and spilt all her water everywhere!
> 
> So I gave her clean paper in a clean tub (inside the faunarium) and put the remains of the pinkie in there with her..... so fingers crossed for both of us! :2thumb:


 that worked for me last night on a baby corn that had'nt fed for 3 weeks!!, she took in 5 mins!!!: victory::2thumb:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

guysim said:


> i just got a corn taht hadnt eaten for months, what i did was warmed the rat pup up in boiling water...in a bag so didnt get wet so it was almost boiling to the touch brained it and then put it in with the snake who was already in live food tub ( the snake is 2ft) so you get that it needs to be in a small tub so it has nowere else to go! hope this helps


 boiling water isn't advised though as it would cook the prey..


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I will have to try the tiny tub thing... cos all shes eaten so far is a pinkies bum :lol2:.... I have a little egg shaped container (for doing boiled eggs in microwaves) but heaven knows how I can get her into it cos shes so vigorous and not hand tame yet.


----------

